# Frontflip Attempts



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I just made a video of me trying frontflips.
Any suggestions for how I could improve?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-wQJmOhn5E#t=0
Thanks


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

your opening too soon. stay in a ball for another second.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

It's your post-fail tantrum that you need to get dialled in moreso than the flip. I see plenty of arm thrashing but no foot stomping or wild screams. 

You seem to be rotating in the air a bit and I'd say that's because once you nollie you're bringing your hands out in front of your body. Try keeping your hands closer down by your side to stop that rotation. 

Also, check this:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You are also throwing yourself forward you need to get more pop from your nollie just work on that.


----------

